# Curmudgeratrice Kelly B Conquers 4K!



## cuchuflete

Kelly B!  Thank You!!

 Beyond being a super-forera, you have made History.


Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## Agnès E.

Kelly Chou, tu es un chou.
Pas un chou, non, un CHOU. So sweet!

Joyeux postiversaire, Kelly C. !


----------



## ElaineG

Kelly, 

Even though we are no longer married, you are still my absolute favoritest classmate!  You are making great strides for womankind every day by showing that curmudgeonly-ness is not the exclusive province of men.

Keep up the good work,

E


----------



## TrentinaNE

Hey, has the WRF chapter of *FACYGAPOT *(Female And Curmudgeon -- You Got A Problem Over That?) been meeting without me? (Next business agenda: How to say "Hey you kids, get offa my lawn" in multiple languages. Hand gestures optional.)

Kelly, you're a role model in ways you probably never imagined!  

Congratulazioni, amica.

Elisabetta


----------



## maxiogee

KellyB - No hard feelings about our first 'meeting'. 
Well done, and feel free to delete me whenever you feel the need.
I don't know how often you'll feel the need, but I know I feel the need to be naughty and chatty quite often.


----------



## anangelaway

_Félicitations Kelly et Merci !_ ​


----------



## la reine victoria

_Happy Postiversary Kelly!_​ 

_I could only find an early_​ 
_Christmas Card_​ 
_for you._​ 
_(But the sentiment is the same)_
​ 



LRV​


----------



## cherine

I kept thinking : what can I possibly write to a curmudgeon ?!
But I couldn't come up with anything creative ​ 
So I'll simply say 
* Félicitations Kelly  *
*You are one of the sweetest persons I've meet*
*on this great forum*
**​


----------



## zaby

Bravo et Merci !​ 
 Pour fêter ça ​


----------



## 1234dom

_*Happy ... "comme y disent les autres"*_
*My English "n'est pas top" but the "heart " y est   *


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Kelly B!!!! 

Mei


----------



## lauranazario

Dear Kelly,
As long as you don't turn into one of these, do not allow anybody  to change your title. 
Wear your curmudgeonesss with pride, for you have made it your own!

Congratulations on 4000 powerful messages!
Laura


----------



## GenJen54

Here's a gift only a curmudgeon would love! Happy 4,000 (and counting) posts!


----------



## Jana337

*Curmudgeratrice - what a misnomer! You are a Mirtheratora. 

Jana
*


----------



## timpeac

Kelly, many congratulations for your posts which are much more wise and witty than they are curmudgeonly - but don't worry I won't tell anyone


----------



## heidita

Congratulations!¡Enhorabuena! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## elroy

_Congratulations! _
Thanks for the intelligence and the maturity you bring to the forum. ​


----------



## geve

Tout plein de félicitations à ma râleuse préférée ! 
Je t'offre un petit bouquet, pour que tu continues à venir maugréer dans le forum français aussi souvent que possible.


----------



## DDT

Kelly,

merci bravo merci bravo merci bravo !!!  


DDT


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Congratulations Kelly  *
*¡Enhorabuena Kelly!*
*Mubarak Kelly!*​ 

You're a wonderful curmudgeratrice and forera.  Congrats once again! ​ 
*Bien*​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Curmudgiversary, Kelly!  *

*YOU ROCK!*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Kelly!

I see that you are now "travel-sized for our convenience"!

Thanks for everything,
Chaska


----------



## LV4-26

Toutes mesnos félicitations.


----------



## América

*KELLY B, muchas gracias por todo y muchas felicidades.*


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Kelly!


----------



## Kelly B

Thank you all so much! It is such a delight to spend time with you here.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Euh... Je peux ? Il est encore temps ?
Ca veut dire non ?! Bon...


----------

